# Asia Argento espulsa da X Factor.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2018)

La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.

L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di *Simona Ventura e Baby K.*



? chiamino me allora. Almeno io sono 15 anni che faccio musica, queste 2 non sanno neanche dove sia il Do su una tastiera.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



Baby K


----------



## sacchino (27 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ? chiamino me allora. Almeno io sono 15 anni che faccio musica, queste 2 non sanno neanche dove sia il Do su una tastiera.



Dimmelo dov'è perché è 20 minuti che lo sto cercando sul mio smartphone.


----------



## leviatano (27 Agosto 2018)

Per me questi programmi devono solo sparire, hanno distrutto persino il pop, fate un po'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Agosto 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Dimmelo dov'è perché è 20 minuti che lo sto cercando sul mio smartphone.



A fianco delle S


----------



## sacchino (27 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A fianco delle S



Ddddddddd.... grande


----------



## fabri47 (27 Agosto 2018)

Ci metteranno un accattone, ma poco importa. Mettere Asia Argento era un'offesa a tutti i disoccupati che nel campo ne sanno più di lei, ma vengono ingiustamente ignorati perchè forse non hanno i giusti appoggi dall'alto.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2018)

Finalmente!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2018)

Per me possono sostituirla pure con Gambadilegno, tanto continuerò a non vederlo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



rotfl, godo. 

la pagliacciata finale cmq è che tutte le puntate delle audizioni sono già state registrate quest'estate e che il nuovo giudice andrà in onda con una squadra non decisa da lui/lei, ma dalla argento.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



Non ho mai sentito parlare Baby K, ma non mi sembra adatta per la musica che fa. Non per come la vedo io. La Ventura sarebbe la scelta peggiore in assoluto però


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A fianco delle S



Di fianco alla X vorrai dire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



Come da anticipazioni, è arrivata l'espulsione ufficiale dal LIVE.

Invece ancora non si sa nulla sul successore.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come da anticipazioni, è arrivata l'espulsione ufficiale dal LIVE.
> 
> Invece ancora non si sa nulla sul successore.


Si parla di Elio di Elio e le storie tese e per me è molto probabile visto che cercherà visibilità dopo che si sono sciolti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



Quanto mi sto sbellicando a vedere sta oca che per mesi ha vomitato marciume sui "porci uomini" beccarsi tutta sta melma per aver LEI abusato un minorenne..


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2018)

Ma avete visto su instagram il promo di x factor? Fanno vedere tutti i giudici eccetto lei e la parte più bella è quando hanno inquadrato il bancone con Fedez, la Maionchi ed Agnelli e la Argento che non si vede perchè c'è un tecnico davanti ahahahahah.

Stasera che faranno? Le censurano il volto ghghghgh?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto su instagram il promo di x factor? Fanno vedere tutti i giudici eccetto lei e la parte più bella è quando hanno inquadrato il bancone con Fedez, la Maionchi ed Agnelli e la Argento che non si vede perchè c'è un tecnico davanti ahahahahah.
> 
> Stasera che faranno? Le censurano il volto ghghghgh?



Fabri hai letto di Terence Hill?


----------



## Raryof (6 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto su instagram il promo di x factor? Fanno vedere tutti i giudici eccetto lei e la parte più bella è quando hanno inquadrato il bancone con Fedez, la Maionchi ed Agnelli e la Argento che non si vede perchè c'è un tecnico davanti ahahahahah.
> 
> Stasera che faranno? Le censurano il volto ghghghgh?



Comincia stasera?


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comincia stasera?


Si, ma io guarderò Don Matteo. Poi darò uno sguardo magari alle repliche nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La rivista americana Variety conferma le indiscrezioni degli ultimi giorni, e citando fonti anonime di Sky Italia e FremantleMedia Italia rivela in anticipo che Asia Argento è stata ufficialmente espulsa dalla prossima edizione di X Factor.
> L'attrice, coinvolta in uno scandalo di abuso sessuale su minorenne, apparirà solo nelle puntate già registrate.
> 
> L'annuncio italiano dell'espulsione avverrà durante la conferenza di presentazione del programma, nei primi di settembre. Durante la conferenza verrà anche annunciato il giudice che la sostituirà: forti le candidature dell'ex marito Morgan, che ha però negato, di Simona Ventura e Baby K.



Quando ero minorenne avrei pagato per andare con una milfona e questi denunciano per abuso... assurdo


----------



## fabri47 (6 Settembre 2018)

Ahahah c'è pure su Facebook il video e guardate che trollone quello che gestisce il profilo di X Factor Italia. Eroe  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Elio di Elio e le storie tese e per me è molto probabile visto che cercherà visibilità dopo che si sono sciolti.



Ma guarda , che elio cerchi visibilità dopo 30 anni di storia della musica mi pare eccessivo. Poi purtroppo per lui ha problemi in famiglia ben più gravi. 

Magari accetta perchè non hanno nessuno pronto ma sicuramente non lo fa per visibilità. 

Ps: non si sono sciolti .


----------

